# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам объектив Canon 75-300mm f/4.0-5.6 EF IS

## tashOk

На линзе есть царапина. В остальном-хорошее состояние. Цепкий фокус. Цена 2500 грн.

----------


## KostyOd

Рекомендую потенциальному покупателю перед покупкой сделать пару фото.

----------

